
Ask HN: Where can I get feedback on my project before the launch? - rayalez
Hi! I&#x27;ve made a project that I think is pretty cool, but I&#x27;m not ready to submit it to Show HN or Product Hunt yet.<p>I would like to find the first 10-20 people to check it out and give me feedback before I share it with the larger audience.<p>Can you guys recommend me a good place where I can find them?<p>(If anyone is interested, it&#x27;s a platform for sharing&#x2F;discovering web development learning resources. Send me a message to raymestalez@gmail.com if you&#x27;d like to help.)
======
nnn1234
I am building that platform. check out www.crowdraising.co (Hey HN Hive mind,
this is very clearly inline with the OP's query.)

